

Twitter co-founder just invested in Lookup. Know more - deepakravindran
http://www.businessinsider.in/Twitter-co-founder-just-invested-in-Lookup-Know-more/articleshow/47358357.cms

======
deepakravindran
Lookup lets you chat with local businesses and shops to make reservations,
book appointments, find product availability, enquire prices and many more. -
www.lookup.to

